# First Photo Shoot! ( Organizing )



## KrisKozlowskiMoore (May 10, 2011)

Hi!

Basically looking to organise my first 'fashion' shoot, have no experience in the field at all! So was wondering if anyone could give me any advice whats so ever. Including where to hire models ( any good experience with certain modeling agencys ), speicifc techniques, i havnt got any artificial light so purely natural light shoot, probably in a sunlit forest, so any techniques people know or have used that would be great! even tips about talking to the model or just anything would be appreciated!

Thanks 

kris


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

Would you like us to shoot it for you also?


----------



## KrisKozlowskiMoore (May 10, 2011)

Right ok, thanks for the sarcasm! Really helpful, just asking for advice, sorry it offended you so much, if it offends you so much dont comment? all i wanted was some help


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes the topic is too vague to really give you an answer. There are whole books written about shooting people, and techniques.
As far as getting a model, try Model Mayhem. But I think you will need to have pictures of people to even get an account. So you might have to find some of your own friends or family to get going. Or even try Craiglist. Techniques? Can you be more specific? Personally, not knowing the location, I would say beware of dappled sunlight, it isn't always the best. Also, what equipment do you have? Onboard flash? Know how to use it? Do you have a diffuser? Reflectors? What lenses? What is your experience level? Do you have a portfolio of your work online? Can we see it? Whose work do you admire? Anyone you want to emulate? Try searching Flickr for images, and see what strikes your fancy.

Specific questions tend to yield the most useful answers. Asking for tips and tricks is just tooooo wide open.

Ball is in your court.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2011)

KrisKozlowskiMoore said:


> Right ok, thanks for the sarcasm! Really helpful, just asking for advice, sorry it offended you so much, if it offends you so much dont comment? all i wanted was some help


At the risk of offending further, you aren't asking for some help; if I read your post correctly, you're asking for a step-by-step guide on how to do a fashion shoot.  Even if you had supplied us with more relevant details (venue, purpose, etc), it would still be an impossibly large task.  You're posting in this sub-forum, so I have to assume that you're a working photographer of at least some experience, yet you're unsure of how to talk to a model (Try English, that usually works well)?  

I can't imagine trying to shoot fashion in a sun-lit forest (Think the infamous 'dappled' light!  ) or without at the absolute least a couple of speedlights, nevermind a slew of monolights and a couple of large battery packs. 

I would suggest going back to the drawing-board.  Start doing some reading on the basics, practice, post for critique and build your experience!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

tirediron said:


> You're posting in this sub-forum, so I have to assume that you're a working photographer of at least some experience, yet you're unsure of how to talk to a model (*Try English, that usually works well*)?


 
Jeeze John, make me EL OH EL why don't you. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

HERE IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW about how to talk to models, pose them, and to do a fashion shoot!! TRUST ME!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 10, 2011)

I would go back to square one, look at some picture books, go online and find the "I haven't got a clue how to set a modelling shoot up" and look at the pictures.  I assume that you do know how the camera you are using works, and that you have some kind of experience with photography.

Try crawling before you try walking.


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Passive aggressive people sans the passive. Let's pretend we're civil human beings while we are at it.

Do you have any sort of a portfolio? If not I would honestly recommend finding a friend and figuring all of this stuff out with them rather than a m odel.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

Name calling is rude, Peanuts.


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Name calling is rude, Peanuts.


 
Indeed. 'Civil human beings' may be too lenient (by the way. Since I haven't been on here for a while there is no way for most of you to know I can be quite sarcastic. Consider this your warning)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

Heed taken.


----------



## e.rose (May 10, 2011)

It sounds like to me you don't have much experience at all in photography, let alone fashion shooting... and that statement isn't meant to be rude, just an observation based off of the EXTREMELY limited amount of information you've offered.

Assuming that *is* the case... I agree with the "crawl before you walk" comment.

Learn basic photography.

Use friends and family for practice.

Once you've gotten *that* down... *then* try for something more... specific?

You're definitely not going to get agencies to take you seriously at this point, so I wouldn't even try.  Well I mean you *could*... maybe you'd get lucky, but I doubt it.


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> Passive aggressive people sans the passive. Let's pretend we're civil human beings while we are at it.......


 From what the OP posted he/she indicates he/she is clueless in many respects well beyond, "have no experience in the field at all!"
Such as being to unprofessional to check his/her spelling, use the appropriate capital letters/punctuation, or even providing enough info to respond intelligently.

So much for making a good first impression  - with post #1 on the forums.

In fact, I interpret his/her post more as braggadocio - "First Photo Shoot!" - than actually seeking useful information.


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Well in that case that definitely legitimates the rest of us to flaunt our egos.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> Passive aggressive people sans the passive. Let's pretend we're civil human beings while we are at it.
> 
> Do you have any sort of a portfolio? If not I would honestly recommend finding a friend and figuring all of this stuff out with them rather than a m odel.



BAD idea...shooting even one session with a decent model will teach you more about posing and photographing a model than ten sessions with "a friend". Tell the model you are inexperienced, and ask for some guidance. Ask her what her strong suits are, and ask her to guide the shoot toward some of HER strengths, because your skills are obviously undeveloped.


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Sorry Derrel I have to respectfully disagree. That's like getting the answer sheet for an exam and claiming the A+ as your own. 
If the OP puts in the groundwork before the session with a friend they will be able to critically determine how to best pose their model, how to work the light. If they let the model take over the shoot they will be learning nothing. Sure, they will probably have better images at the end of the day but that isn't really what it is about at this part of the game.  I photograph people as my job, 90% of my clients have no experience as being the subject in front of the camera. If I had based my portfolio off of models I would have some severely disappointed clients. It's about taking your vision from the shoot, amalgamating it with that of the model and creating an image. Hand over practically all the control to the model and congratulations you are now a button pusher.


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Not to be the ass here but let me just show you one image. This girl has never modeled in her life. She hasn't even had professional images outside of school taken before. I don't pretend to be a studio photographer or even a beauty/fashion/glamour (whatever) photographer by ANY stretch of the imagination.  But with my previous knowledge of posing I was able to work with her to create this image.





ETA: Is it perfect? No. Could I have had more shots from this shoot using a professional model? Yes. But I learnt a heck of a lot more from this shoot than using a professional model.


----------



## ghache (May 10, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> Not to be the ass here but let me just show you one image. This girl has never modeled in her life. She hasn't even had professional images outside of school taken before. I don't pretend to be a studio photographer or even a beauty/fashion/glamour (whatever) photographer by ANY stretch of the imagination. But with my previous knowledge of posing I was able to work with her to create this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think this shot is damn near perfect. there is some little things but overall its a sick shot


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

KrisKozlowskiMoore said:


> Hi!
> 
> Basically looking to organise my first 'fashion' shoot, have no experience in the field at all! So was wondering if anyone could give me any advice whats so ever. Including where to hire models ( any good experience with certain modeling agencys ), speicifc techniques, i havnt got any artificial light so purely natural light shoot, probably in a sunlit forest, so any techniques people know or have used that would be great! even tips about talking to the model or just anything would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

I shall respond later when I'm on a computer but Wow. Just wow.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

mishele said:


> Would you like us to shoot it for you also?



Wow, ZING.

Someone's feeling saucy today.


----------



## UUilliam (May 10, 2011)

1.  No portfolio and asking a model to go into a forest sounds risky... not many responces.
2. You do own a DSLR and not just a P&S don't you?
3. Do you have much experience with photography?  if you don't your images will probably turn out crap, try shooting non-model scenes (landscapes, still life and candids) until you get used to exposure, this way your images can be great.


----------



## e.rose (May 10, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> I shall respond later when I'm on a computer but Wow. Just wow.


 
Brittany, I've "known" you for all of 5 or 6 posts throughout the forum, but I can already tell I like you.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

Judging by the total of THREE visits to the OP's profile page, and me being the only one whose name shows up there, I wonder just how much some of the people in this thread know about out OP? Three years' worth of photographic experience. Working for a sports photography company. Sixteen years of age. A resident of Manchester,England. When a person has ZERO experience in a new field, there's almost no chance that working with others with ZERO experience is going to be a learning experience.

Next week I am going to have my wife's cousin's nephews, twin boys, 16 years old, pull my car's engine and transmission and then put in a new transmission, and re-install everything. I need a new transmission, and even though my brother is a certified Chrysler mechanic, I've opted to go with the free labor provided by my wife's cousin's nephews and to save the $390 labor + parts deal my bro could give me through the shop he runs...that would be like, cheating, to have a qualified professional car mechanic working in a full-equipped Chrysler-certified repair shop, replace my transmission, when me and my wife's cousin's two nephews could read the Chilton's manual and probably (and I stress probably)  complete the job within three days time, if we work 9 hours a day and do not screw up anything). 

Why would I pay somebody $390 + parts for professional experience, tools, and skills, when I can have my wife's cousin's nephews, aka The Twins, help me out over a three, or four day period?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

How much do I have pay you for another analogy?


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How much do I have pay you for another analogy?



I don't know  but I'll pay it...lol I'm enjoying them......


----------



## e.rose (May 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How much do I have pay you for another analogy?


 

.
.
.
.
Oh no... I've done it again, haven't I?


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I have to disagree with the suggestion that you ought to begin with regular "friends"
> 
> The photographer above, submitting a B&W image of a topless woman...that photographer already had "previous knowledge" of posing, and the woman photographed is apparently topless, and she is flat-out gorgeous...not much of a challenge,really to make a pleasing image with implied nudity and a gorgeous woman in it...even a blind squirrel will find an acorn once in a while...even a broken clock is correct twice a day. But it's not a fashion photo...and it's not a beauty photo...it's a headshot...you want to do "fashion", so consult or hire somebody who works in the field of fashion. Not dentistry, or the restaurant biz.
> 
> ...


 
Okay to be fair I do suck at analogies. One person I was discussing insurance with and I somehow got to alien cows falling through roofs so I will hand that one to you 

I want to start off by saying you are 100% entitled to your opinion however I want to make sure that the OP (and whoever this may be beneficial to) see both sides. 

Zokay. Let's start with one thing I was meaning to say in my previous post.  With no portfolio what kind of _talented_ model is going to willingly help them. This is an industry where it is overwhelmed by hacks - both photographers and models. So what you seem to be suggesting is that they hire or do a TFP (trade for print is that it? Whatever it is) with an experienced model. Well the chance of them even finding a model who _really_ know their angles and how to be photographed is slim.  No self-respecting model is going to do a shoot with a complete and utter newbie in that field (said with love OP).

Okay. As for having two individuals with zero experience in their fields, I have to ask myself - how the hell did I learn anything? I surely never hired models. I have no formal training. I know tons of people who are uber successful photographers who are the same (I do not count myself among them btw). Where is self-discovery and self-learning coming in?  So I call this line, "_When a person has ZERO experience in a new field, there's almost no chance that working with others with ZERO experience is going to be a learning experience._" to be a bit of BS.

As for my shot (thank you for pointing out she's 'topless' I find that a bit weird. But for the record she did have a tube top on but.. okay pokey) I wasn't posting it to say "Hey OP, you can do this kinda picture straight out of the gates!" Yes I have some experience with portraiture. No I don't have hardly any experience with studio. Or models. Or beauty/headshot/whatever (hence my 'whatever' in my post I wasn't trying to classify it into any of those just FYI).  This girl was admittedly pretty - she is also a friend of a friend. A 'regular' friend. It is possible to have pretty 'regular' friends to 'practice' on. Oh, and sorry to say but maybe it is because you are coming form the 'male perspective' (sorry to draw the sexist card here but you seem to delve into that already) but it _is_ difficult to shoot even beautiful women. You seem to be implying that since the subject is pretty and 'implied nudity' it's considered a good portrait. Excuse me while I go on a 5 second image hunt and find a stash of horrible photos of beautiful 'implied nude' women. 

Also are you the dude in that TS thread that said  'futzing around' because I am stealing that line. Futzing around sounds so flipping negative it's awesome. But you ask _What is such a good idea with a newbie futzing around blindly with amateurs who have zero experience when the shooter also has zero experience with fashion photography? _ Simply because by futzing around s/he is going to gain a sh!t-ton more experience. You learn from you mistakes much harder than from your successes. Believe me. I have had a plenty. 

Anywho. I have a delicious dead cow sitting on a bun waiting for me to devour it so I best go attend to that. Once again, I do respect your opinion although I do not agree with it. Have a marvellous day


----------



## Peanuts (May 10, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Peanuts said:
> 
> 
> > I shall respond later when I'm on a computer but Wow. Just wow.
> ...


 
Yay!  I think I might forum like you too!


----------



## KrisKozlowskiMoore (May 11, 2011)

Sorry if my message was too vague re-reading, yes it was and sorry i got a bit stressy, i just though the first reply was a little rude :s However at least all the rest of the comments had some constructed critisism and some useful points for me. I have never shot a fashion shoot before, I only shoot landscapes and that is probably why I blurted out asking such a vague question.

Thanks for any pointers 

Kris


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 11, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## mishele (May 11, 2011)

You have everyone's attention now...... So ask a more specific question.


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 11, 2011)

Welcome back Peanuts, how is everything going in Calgary?


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2011)

KrisKozlowskiMoore said:


> Sorry if my message was too vague re-reading, yes it was and sorry i got a bit stressy, i just though the first reply was a little rude :s However at least all the rest of the comments had some constructed critisism and some useful points for me. I have never shot a fashion shoot before, I only shoot landscapes and that is probably why I blurted out asking such a vague question.
> 
> Thanks for any pointers
> 
> Kris



There must be loads of fit girls at school, i know when i lived in Stockport there was. If your just using natural light get yourself a reflector off ebay andyour good to go but i would not shoot in the woods without lighting gear. Why not do a shoot down by the canal in Manchester i was there a few years ago


----------



## KrisKozlowskiMoore (May 11, 2011)

Cheers gsgary  ill take your advice and i might ask a few of my friends to model but earlier in this thread some people said DO use professional models, some said DON'T but ye good ideas thanks


----------



## Peanuts (May 11, 2011)

SpeedTrap said:


> Welcome back Peanuts, how is everything going in Calgary?


 

Heylo there! Well. Finishing up my degree. Shooting weddings in Calgary and the mountains this summer. Two month US road trip planned. Life is dandy. How about yourself?


----------



## e.rose (May 11, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Peanuts said:
> ...


 
Awesome!  My day has been made.


----------



## e.rose (May 11, 2011)

KrisKozlowskiMoore said:


> in this thread some people said DO use professional models, some said DON'T but ye good ideas thanks


 
No... ONE said do... the rest said "bahahaha, yeah good luck finding an experienced model who gets paid to do what they do... to do that for you for free." :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 11, 2011)

I am still waiting for the questions people have put forth, to better help the OP, be answered.

Today is one of those days I just don't understand people.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am still waiting for the questions people have put forth, to better help the OP, be answered.
> 
> Today is one of those days I just don't understand people.


 
I get those days as well, only it's pretty much everyday.


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 12, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> SpeedTrap said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Peanuts, how is everything going in Calgary?
> ...



Busy with hair shoots,  Michelle and I have a daughter now, she keeps us plenty busy.


----------

